# Dolby atmos setup



## campana (Aug 12, 2017)

I already have a 7.1 setup and want to go to 7.1.2 but the 4 surround speakers are already high in the corner of the walls and ceiling facing to the optimal seating. So is it even worth installing the ceiling speakers? If so where to install to take advantage of them?


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

From everything I've read, yeah the upgrade is worth it. Atmos is the real deal. I'd say evenly space the ceiling speakers in a rectangular pattern up on the ceiling, two in the front and two in the back. I think when I upgrade and add ceiling speakers, I'm looking at the SVS Prime ceiling speakers. I like how they can mount without cutting holes.


----------



## campana (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## thx15cool1 (Aug 23, 2017)

It is worth it and see if your receiver can support both Atmos and DTSX, you will have best of both worlds in Audio.


----------

